# Alle Exceptions abfangen



## filth (8. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein recht umfangreiches Tool, was getestet werden soll. Dafür hatte ich überlegt, dass alle Exceptions die geworfen werden, zentral verwaltet werden sollten.
Sprich es soll beispielsweise eine Logger-Klasse geben, die beim Auftreten einer Exception aktiv wird und einen Log schreibt.

Frage:
Ist es möglich einen generellen Handler zu schreiben, der über mehrere Klassen Hinweg immer beim Auftreten einer Exception (auch außerhalb von dedizierten try-catch-Blöcken, beispielsweise bei ArrayOutOfBounds usw.) aktiv wird? Wenn ja, wie löst man sowas am besten?

Danke!


----------



## Gast2 (8. Dez 2010)

In der Thread Klasse gibt es die Methoden 
	
	
	
	





```
setDefaultUncaughtExceptionHandler
```
und 	
	
	
	
	





```
setUncaughtExceptionHandler
```
. Damit solltest du an alle Exceptions rankommen die du nicht selber fängst.


----------



## tfa (8. Dez 2010)

Versuch's mal mit dem UncaughtExceptionHandler
Thread (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## SlaterB (8. Dez 2010)

wenn es eigene Exception-Klassen sind, bietet sich ein Log im Konstruktor dieser an


----------



## filth (8. Dez 2010)

Top - genau was ich brauche! Danke!


----------

